# Halloween and the recession.



## SlurrySlump (28 Oct 2010)

Last year our grandaughter returned home from "Trick or Treating" with some of those Haribo sweets wrapped up in toilet paper. Not even a full packet but a few miserable sweets.
Is the recession really that severe?


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Oct 2010)

I was always amazed years ago at the stuff that the kids would get.  A lot of the stuff was out of date or the fruit was rotten.  

These days the kids don't want fruit, sweets or money are the preferred option.


----------



## micmclo (28 Oct 2010)

They get nothing from our house

We're hiding from the TV license inspector 
The door goes unanswered


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Oct 2010)

micmclo said:


> They get nothing from our house
> 
> We're hiding from the TV license inspector
> The door goes unanswered


 
Between avoiding the trick/treat kids, tv inspector and not using the mobile when drinking the ol' paranoia is running riot at the moment


----------



## micmclo (29 Oct 2010)

Quit stalking me and my posts 

Oh wait, that's more paranoia


----------



## Shawady (29 Oct 2010)

There has been a serious reduction in the number of fireworks going off in the run-up to Halloween. It will be interesting to see what Halloween night itself will be like. A couple of years ago, looking out my window was like a scene from a war zone.


----------



## Firefly (29 Oct 2010)

SlurrySlump said:


> Last year our grandaughter returned home from "Trick or Treating" with some of those *Haribo sweets* wrapped up in toilet paper. Not even a full packet but a few miserable sweets.
> Is the recession really that severe?


 
How fancy


----------



## SlugBreath (1 Nov 2010)

Decent enough stash this year. A few tight arsed wouldn't answer their door but seen moving about their house. Their prerogative I suppose. Not as many fireworks about I thought. Lots of Chinese Lanterns though that looked spooky in the night sky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV7nQU7iaCg


----------



## Mouldy (1 Nov 2010)

What’s with this trick or treating anyhow? Its not an Irish Halloween tradition and never was. My wife was home last night but was afraid to answer the door after dark in case it wasn’t the cute kids in costume but some knackery teenagers looking for money. She was alone in the house and in my opinion did the right thing. 
Bonfires are another Halloween tradition that isn’t. It’s an import of the Guy Fawkes traditional bonfire from England. Hope the adults who were “supervising” the two blazes either side of the Dart line in Kilbarrack last night were aware of the fine British tradition they were keeping up. Bonfire night in Ireland is June 21st
There are plenty of Irish traditions for Halloween that never seem to have gone east of the Shannon...
M


----------



## Tomodinhio (1 Nov 2010)

This might answer some of your questions, i found it interesting reading. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samhain#Overview


----------



## tiger (1 Nov 2010)

from the bbc
"The transatlantic Halloween divide"
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-11640412


----------



## huskerdu (2 Nov 2010)

Mouldy said:


> What’s with this trick or treating anyhow? Its not an Irish Halloween tradition and never was.
> M



Not true, trick or treating is an old tradition, going back generations. 

Traditionally, you could be asked to perform a song to get your "treat", and a household that refused you treat, could expect a "trick" ie an egg on the door.


----------



## purpeller (2 Nov 2010)

When I was a kid (80s), we certainly did "go round the doors" but we said "help the halloween party".  Bonfires have always been a part of Halloween for me.  Slightly off topic, but it was strange to see a Halloween themed show (Strictly) on BBC at the weekend, since they don't do much about it all normally.  Friends who've lived in the UK tell me it's hardly celebrated at all.  Guy Fawkes is obviously their big thing.


----------



## TarfHead (2 Nov 2010)

purpeller said:


> When I was a kid (80s), we certainly did "go round the doors" but we said "help the halloween party". Bonfires have always been a part of Halloween for me.


 
+1, but for me it was the 70s .

I remember watching Roseanne on TV about 20 years ago and chuckling at how over the top their depiction was of Halloween.

Now you can see it in most Irish suburbs.

We attended a Dublin City Council fireworks display in Kilbarrack on Sunday evening. One may complain about public money being used for such a purpose but the 100s of adults and kids who turned up to watch it might disagree. It was excellent.


----------



## PaddyW (2 Nov 2010)

Was at my sisters the other night and she had a huge amount of kids call to the door.. At one stage the bags of stuff she had ran out. I went into the kitchen to make some more up, told the kids at the door, with their parents to give me a minute while I made them up. Came back and one of the kids says "You took ******* ages mister". All this from a little 5 year old kid and his parents never blinked an eye. Little ********. Rant over


----------



## Caveat (2 Nov 2010)

Please don't tell me that "halloween cards" exist?

They probably do.


----------



## bren1916 (2 Nov 2010)

Mouldy said:


> Bonfires are another Halloween tradition that isn’t. It’s an import of the Guy Fawkes traditional bonfire from England. Hope the adults who were “supervising” the two blazes either side of the Dart line in Kilbarrack last night were aware of the fine British tradition they were keeping up. Bonfire night in Ireland is June 21st
> There are plenty of Irish traditions for Halloween that never seem to have gone east of the Shannon...
> M


 
Bonfire night in Skerries was always May 1st although that, like many other traditions seems to have 'gone west' so to speak..


----------

